
Veles: Distributed platform for rapid deep learning application development - vmarkovtsev
https://velesnet.ml
======
outlace
At least it looks like it supports OpenCL

~~~
Gennady
Veles supports OpenCL, CUDA and NumPy (but NumPy is to slow and used for
reference or to run Veles on notebook)

------
627467
Have to hit Ctrl+A to highlight all text to read lot's of white-text-on-light-
background.

------
staticelf
My firefox crashed when I visited the page D:

~~~
zo1
Mine as well... Way too much stuff is going on on the "main" page of this
site.

------
Felix-Neko
Фига, вы таки выложили код! Вах!

^__^

------
infinitone
Seems like it was hastily launched to coincide with Google's?

I guess now we have platform wars even on something so niche...

~~~
nicklo
Not sure I agree with "hastily launched". First public commit to the github
repo was January 14th 2014.

Link:
[https://github.com/Samsung/veles/commit/7b19147069119399c89f...](https://github.com/Samsung/veles/commit/7b19147069119399c89f98d84af450d8c8690035)

The presumption that this or Google's Tensor Flow can be cobbled together in a
few hours is completely absurd. These things take months if not years of
development. And releasing them into the wild is not a process that takes 30
minutes. Open Sourcing a company library is a work intensive process that
takes weeks if not months. Beyond the code itself there are a swatch of
promotional materials to prepare.

That said, I do agree that the submission itself to HN was in response to
Google's Tensor Flow announcement. The submitter created their acct an hour
ago and the only other activity is a comment on the google announcement
talking about veles.

Also the submission title was unnecessarily snarky.

~~~
bhaumik
FWIW someone with the same username is listed as the #1 contributor:
[https://github.com/Samsung/veles/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/Samsung/veles/graphs/contributors)

